# Shell Skript - Löschen Ordner



## lernen.2007 (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mit find ein Kommando schreiben, dass alle Ordner die älter als eine Woche sind löscht? In Shell Skript sollte es aber sein.


----------



## RedWing (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

versuchs mal so:


```
rm `find /target/directory -noleaf -amin +10080`
```

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## takidoso (27. Juni 2008)

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob Du Unix meinst ;-9 aber ich gehe mal davon aus.
Da gibt es ein nettes Besipiel 
Example 2: Removing Files

     The following comand removes all files in your  home  direc-
     tory  named  a.out  or *.o that have not been accessed for a
     week:

     example% *find $HOME \( -name a.out -o -name '*.o' \) \ -atime +7 -exec rm {} \;*

vielleicht ist das ja ungefär das was Du suchst.

Takidoso


----------

